# Another place to buy Halloween Props



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Heres another place to buy Halloween Props. Some really cool props & the prices aren't bad http:

www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey, I agree! I love Grandinroad, but this year they have a lot of cool props that you can definitely get cheaper elsewhere. I always save a few hundred during the year for new life size props at Halloween and I fell in love with the Frankenstein looking prop that Grandinroad has this year. I found the same prop at Walmart.com for $49.00 cheaper and if you ship to your local Walmart, shipping is free! I found it on ebay too, but with shipping charges it was more than the Walmart price. The Witch Prop that stirs her pot they have for $110.00 at Walmart and she is more than worth that because she is so neat. (I have one of her and she is a tremendous hit every Halloween, but I bought her from Grandinroad three years ago for $259.99, on sale, after Halloween) It is a neat site, but shop around, there are cheaper prices out there for sure. :jol:


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Grandinroad has the talking bust I like. Their bust has read eyes and more of a granite look for $150 as the ones at Spirit are more smooth with white eyes for $119. I can just go down the street and pick one up at Spirit versus ordering from Grandinroad.

Grandinroad talking bust 
http://www.grandinroad.com/velma-and-evander-interactive-talking-halloween-busts/374086#

Spirit talking busts
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-talking-bust/

Which do you like better?


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a version of the grandinroad busts. They are fun the kinda bicker with each other.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Plus at Spirit web site there is a 20% off coupon for online or instore.


----------

